
Show HN: I made a p5.js simulation that shows how masks reduce Covid spread - matthewmoss
http://JustWearIt.fyi
======
steventey
This is incredible! Gosh, if only people were smart enough to actually wear
masks and not invoke their "constitutional rights", we probably won't be in
the shitshow that we are in today. Kudos to you for making this!

~~~
matthewmoss
Thanks so much Steven! Hopefully visualizations like this can drive home how
wearing a mask protects your entire community, not just yourself.

~~~
steventey
100%! People need to realize it's not their own wellbeing that they're
protecting, but others' as well.

